# Hide a file on CD-R



## comfishhawaii

Is there a way to simply hide a file on a CD-R. I would like to burn a data CD with normal viewable files on it with one file that does not show up unless the user is told it is there or actually digs for it. Is that possible?


----------



## Trizoy

You can burn it with the wrong extensions. Like rar it and pw it... then change the extension to .123 or anything.


----------



## brian

just to add on, how do you hide files like windows does? they have some fles where it is hidden unless you hit view hiden files. i mean with the hide file in properties it still shows the file.


----------



## PohTayToez

brianmay27 said:


> just to add on, how do you hide files like windows does? they have some fles where it is hidden unless you hit view hiden files. i mean with the hide file in properties it still shows the file.



It still shows the file because you selected to show hidden files silly...

If you go properties>hidden and then use the CD in someone else's computer who does not have show hidden files selected then they will not see it.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Use axcrypt and encrypt it


----------

